# Echo cottage..Cambridgeshire



## Mikeymutt (Sep 10, 2017)

So after a tip off from a friend who found this place by chance I made the drive over to go see it.its just a small cottage which has been abandoned for some while now.there was lots of musical things in here.amps and a piano and two organs.the reason she called it echo because apparently one of the bits of equipment was used yo get an echo on your music..whilst inside a really heavy storm came on and I had to sit an hour inside waiting as it was so wet and I wanted to see the four old rovers in the garden.i am surprised this aint been trashed as its so near a massive built up area.
































































this was the strangest thing ever an old radio on a cipboard with two cans pn top holding the ceiling up.


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Sep 10, 2017)

That is a beauty. Certainly one i'd like to visit.


----------



## mookster (Sep 10, 2017)

I need this place. Not bothered by the house too much but the cars!!


----------



## oldscrote (Sep 10, 2017)

Loved the old amps and stuff,the echo unit was made by Selmer

Selmer Swissecho Tape Echo Unit


----------



## smiler (Sep 10, 2017)

As usual Mikey damned good pics, my own favourite was the chamber stick, Thanks


----------



## jsp77 (Sep 10, 2017)

Another great set mikey, so much to see in this one. Cheers


----------



## titimo82 (Sep 10, 2017)

well captured, loved the old Hover


----------



## Naomi (Sep 11, 2017)

Nice pics! [emoji122]


----------



## nutnut (Sep 11, 2017)

Superb! The old Rovers are excellent, bring back fond memories from my childhood every time I see one of those old beasts.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Sep 11, 2017)

Lovely photos especially the Rovers cars. The Rover with the registration CJO329D according to records was blue on blue colour and was registered in 1966. Was there someone who was a musician in the house? Because of the Farfisa, Selmer, Hammond, WEM and the Carlsboro Amp these are good quality equipment and not your bog-standard will-do equipment. I couldn't make out the make of the turntable.


----------



## degenerate (Sep 11, 2017)

Love it Mikey, quality as always


----------



## BikinGlynn (Sep 12, 2017)

Another little gem that Mikey, thanks for sharing


----------



## Mikeymutt (Sep 12, 2017)

Thank you for the lovely comments I had a feeling the equipment was of a good brand and it was quite old


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Sep 12, 2017)

Hugh Jorgan;346929Because of the Farfisa said:


> The Nightclub Clientele in the late 60's and the 70's were a very demanding audience and if you wanted repeat bookings at the better paying venues, then your Group's equipment needed to pass muster. The above equipment was not only well made; but there was stacks of it for sale in the local music outlets and it stood up well to the rigours of being bounced about in the back of whatever van you had managed to purloin for the weekend!


----------



## TranKmasT (Sep 13, 2017)

I'd like to "echo" what mookster said.Some beautiful details of the cars. Nicely shot.


----------



## Dugie (Sep 13, 2017)

Another cracking set of images Mikey thanks for sharing them with us.


----------



## The Wombat (Oct 21, 2017)

what a great little place
Nicely captured Mikey


----------



## Ferox (Oct 31, 2017)

Brilliant mate. Some great stuff inside. The cars look awesome also


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Nov 1, 2017)

Ferox;348360 The cars look awesome also :)[/QUOTE said:


> Strange how peoples attitudes change. In the '60's/'70's nobody wanted these big Rovers when they were getting a bit run down and the Chevy V8 engined versions only became sort after, so one could get the engine to put into a Land Rover. Re-engined both a short and a long wheelbase ex Mil 24 Volt FFR vehicle with Chevy engines in 1972. Got rid in 1984 after four trips to the Atlas Mountains and a six week trip along the fringes of the Sahara in the long wheelbase vehicle. On our first trip we were befriended by a Berber village Chieftain and I an still in communication with his family to this day.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Nov 1, 2017)

Sadly I heard the cars were all dragged out of the trees and not in a kindly fashion either and taken away


----------



## mookster (Nov 2, 2017)

Mikeymutt said:


> Sadly I heard the cars were all dragged out of the trees and not in a kindly fashion either and taken away



They were indeed, about a month ago


----------



## robski123 (Nov 9, 2017)

Brilliant, and even a genuine Hammond organ - could have been some proper old school rockers in resident!


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Nov 13, 2017)

robski123 said:


> Brilliant, and even a genuine Hammond organ - could have been some proper old school rockers in resident!



Sadly no; just an infirm old gent surrounded by his hobby. Even if you did not know who lived here, the bathroom image tells one all that needs to be known about his frailty in latter years. Actually these images record a sad story that we see all too often in this hobby.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Nov 13, 2017)

Dirus_Strictus said:


> Sadly no; just an infirm old gent surrounded by his hobby. Even if you did not know who lived here, the bathroom image tells one all that needs to be known about his frailty in latter years. Actually these images record a sad story that we see all too often in this hobby.



Sadly you are spot on most of these houses have not been #abandoned for no read.obviously a few for financial reasons but the majority is due to i am almost certain is no family.its when you are in one you feel the real feel of the place and get a bit of a feel of who lived there


----------



## smiler (Nov 13, 2017)

Mikeymutt said:


> Sadly you are spot on most of these houses have not been #abandoned for no read.obviously a few for financial reasons but the majority is due to i am almost certain is no family.its when you are in one you feel the real feel of the place and get a bit of a feel of who lived there[/QUOTE
> 
> I agree, Its the bits and pieces, the photographs, that gives you an insight to the folk that occupied the dwelling.


----------



## Artypie (Nov 22, 2017)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> I couldn't make out the make of the turntable.



That would be a Teleton Hifi TRP200 belt driven stereo turntable, circa 1977.


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Nov 26, 2017)

Love that shot of the front end of the Rover and it's interior, such an interesting place with all them musical instruments...no bagpipes Mikey


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 27, 2017)

Awesome shots as usual, thanks for sharing!


----------

